# DIY: Back to Nature Backgrounds



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

After seeing Yorkshire's impressive tank, I did a search for myself on Back-2-Nature backgrounds.

I found this site with some good info on DIY realistic backgrounds.

http://www.greenstouch.com/articles_background.htm


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Crap, just realized i was in the wrong forum. Mods could you please move this to P discussion.

Sorry in advance.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats pretty cool... It would be interesting to try.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> Thats pretty cool... It would be interesting to try.:nod:
> [snapback]895612[/snapback]​


Im thinking about trying it on a smaller tank with some "tester" fish.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

do you konw where you can get a back to nature background in the US?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Does anybody know which styrofoam is safe for aquariums? Also, there has to be something cheaper to paint and cover it with. Man, I need to get off my ass and do this.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

how do you order from back to nature? does anybody know?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Soldat said:


> Does anybody know which styrofoam is safe for aquariums? Also, there has to be something cheaper to paint and cover it with. Man, I need to get off my ass and do this.
> [snapback]895680[/snapback]​


I was wondering that myself, thats why i would try it out on a smaller tank with some fish you don't really care if they die.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

nice job, i was just gonna PM him and ask how he made his background!!!!! thanks


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I've read the epoxy paint is the only paint safe for you to use in the aquarium. The guy said to use pink styrofoam.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

waspride said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Thats pretty cool... It would be interesting to try.:nod:
> ...


good call maybe I'll try it on my 10 gal that has feeders in it... if that works out I'll let the fourm know :nod:


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> nice job, i was just gonna PM him and ask how he made his background!!!!! thanks
> [snapback]895807[/snapback]​


Where in cape cod are you located?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm planning on having a go at D.I.Y. when i get the 450 bowfront. Got a couple of idea's i want to try. I'll keep you guys informed as soon as i start it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like that ideal but to me it seems it would take up alot of space and id probably would only

try it if i had a nice wide tank

heres a neat diy back ground


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i like that ideal but to me it seems it would take up alot of space and id probably would only
> 
> try it if i had a nice wide tank
> 
> ...


I saw the DIY, great for africans.

it does take up some space but the example he showed was of a 10g, and it didn't seem that wide, only in places.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have herd that they are expencive at back to nature but how do i find out the prices? i am looking at doing that to my 125g tank how much do u think it will cost


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jay Luto's website is awesome. some good stuff.
he also his an photo guru and has some kickass pictures and tank set-ups


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> i have herd that they are expencive at back to nature but how do i find out the prices? i am looking at doing that to my 125g tank how much do u think it will cost
> [snapback]896246[/snapback]​


Yorkshire said as much as a whole tank would cost. T


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

If you are interesting how to build your own background look in this two topics









Sorry for the dutch language Soldat

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=47035

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=67624

Here some examples of my tank









View attachment 49670

View attachment 49671


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

stingray said:


> If you are interesting how to build your own background look in this two topics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should enter the totm contest. that is a great set up


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

wow stingray, I really like your setup, but I don't understand dutch







, I'd love to make a background like that...perhaps you could make a how-to in english? that would be sweet.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks like a ton of work.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE/


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> JAC Posted Yesterday, 03:16 AM
> wow stingray, I really like your setup, but I don't understand dutch sad.gif , I'd love to make a background like that...perhaps you could make a how-to in english? that would be sweet.


PM me JAC if you going to start to build a background , i wil like to help you whit this , no problem buddy


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

great info :nod:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

stingray said:


> > JAC Posted Yesterday, 03:16 AM
> > wow stingray, I really like your setup, but I don't understand dutch sad.gif , I'd love to make a background like that...perhaps you could make a how-to in english? that would be sweet.
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool, thanks man. I don't have time at the moment to get involved in such a project but if ever do Ill pm you







. Can it be added to a tank that is already running?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to equipment.

That is a sweet background!


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> Cool, thanks man. I don't have time at the moment to get involved in such a project but if ever do Ill pm you smile.gif . Can it be added to a tank that is already running?


It's better you build the background when the tank is empty 
The progress to build this you have need 10 a 14 days , noth because this is hard work but you must let dry the different components for 100%

When you build the background out the tank , it must be empy to for 2 days to kit it in the tank , 
Mostly you must cut the background then in 2 pieces because it's to large to build it in , and this is not so nice to look

stingray


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Jay Luto's website is awesome. some good stuff.
> he also his an photo guru and has some kickass pictures and tank set-ups
> [snapback]896295[/snapback]​


More like photo god, he's up there with Benny and Andreas as pretty much those guys that nobody can touch.

I personally like this DIY background best, I think cement painted on would look far better than epoxy over foam.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_..._background.php


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

^^thats a cool one, but I wouldn't want a permanent background in my tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

stingray said:


> If you are interesting how to build your own background look in this two topics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*edit-forgot to say that your tank looks awesome stingray









I was fortunate enough to have the cash to buy my background ( if i hadn't have spent the cash the gf would have







)
I take my hat off to the guys that take their time to build their own








I plan to do my own eventually, my idea is to use large, thinly cut slate or similar, cemented to the back of the tank, with a piece of bogwood also cut to fit. The idea is in my head, just hard to explain


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I just tried this background thing with foam and mason cement. At first it looks like its not gonna turn out but be patient. After you get the coats of cement on it it starts to turn out. I am just putten on the magnets on instead of the silicon bcause I might wanna take it out in the future. So to those who want do this, just be patient, it will turn out. It takes awhile to be complete. Use a pencil torch to make your foam rocks and bolders. Good Luck to those who Try. I post pics when finished.
JK


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, I've found the ultimate DIY tank background, what this guy did is truly amazing, I'm sooooooooo tempted to giving it a go myself, I would have gone with a dark gray color rather than the brick one he used, but regardless of that, it's truly awesome:

CHECK IT OUT!


----------

